
Free WAF for Nginx – Nemesida WAF - srodionov
https://github.com/nemesida-waf/nemesida_waf_free
======
throwaway888abc
That's very good! Will for sure test-drive on some websites next week.

Plus points for the direct access to demo:

Demonstration stand: [https://demo.lk.nemesida-
security.com](https://demo.lk.nemesida-security.com) demo@pentestit.ru /
pentestit

